# Two persons very good in coding in C.



## Alain De Vos (Nov 13, 2021)

Thought experiment,
Image person A very good in coding in C. He developed a filesystem which is fast.
Image person B evolving and creating a filesystem twice as fast.
Person A sees his visibility diminishing and start to insult person B in public as being stupid and ignorant.

These are the things which happens each day.
As end user you and me, we are not aware, we use the filesystem.
Which choose do we make as end user that we use the best filesystem without entering into the personal ugliness which can and do exist.
To refrase, can a process be so that it is durable and strong against these kind of issues ? 
[I used filesystem as example but it could have been a library or data-structure]


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 13, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Person A sees his visibility diminishing and start to insult person B in public as being stupid and ignorant.


I don't see this very much to be fair. Many of the skilled developers that work on things like filesystems and kernels are usually very professional and well mannered. Partially due to their age and experience but also because they don't wan't needless conflict.

I find the most noise comes from consumers who either get religious about a product or company (a kind of Stockholm syndrome) or those users who don't want to learn so just pick one filesystem (or technology) and say the other is bad just to justify their own ignorance to themselves.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 13, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> To refrase, can a process be so that it is durable and strong against these kind of issues ?


You mean human nature? Good luck with trying...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 13, 2021)

Crivens is being realistic. My question was about to pose a question, and which answer is the best, one could for the given problem, possibly give ?
Trust me kpedersen, persons can be enormous professional in one domain, and enormously fail in another domain.
I can be good in A and very bad in B. And sometimes people judge B by the A. Which is normal.

But the process somehow should be able to cope with this. Like a fluidity.
Not something imposed, but something which seems to work the best.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 14, 2021)

My C code makes me feel bad all the time. One day, I wrote something in C++ and my C code got all upset! Then the C++ code tried an attack but the C code forked gracefully to the side. I had to reboot both of them!

Alain De Vos I'm not sure if you need another hobby or a girlfriend.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 14, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Person A sees his visibility diminishing and start to insult person B in public as being stupid and ignorant.



I have never come across such behaviour.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 14, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Two persons very good in coding in C.



And what is more, it should be "Two _people_ ...."


----------



## k3y5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Ego is the enemy. If you let your ego drive your work, and interpersonal relationships. It will end badly.


----------

